# First My Pet Carnivore Order



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It came on time and completely frozen. Looks to be of good quality. We got lamb and goat spleen, goat and beef pancreas, beef, pork and chicken liver, goat tripe, beef kidney, gullet and trachea ground, whole tracheal, chicken feet and necks, pork tongue and herring. We will see how it goes


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

cha-ching! You splurged.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I've ordered from them a few times, not cost effective with how much I have to spend on shipping to get it over here but good stuff! Wish I still lived in Michigan to take better advantage.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> cha-ching! You splurged.


I tried to get what I would need for a month. It looks like it should be more then enough but per my calculations it should be right there. I calculated and calculated some more. I got spreadsheets everywhere.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I only get tripe and lambs heart from them, when I went to order recently, they were out of the plain green tripe so I ordered from G&C raw. They deliver the same weekend in my area.
I don't like the quality in comparison, though, they had sweetbread that I was able to get a few bags of.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The dogs are really enjoying the raw. It took a while for all of them to get used to it and I still have to do things different for my oldest sometimes, but she gets excited when it's time to eat.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Traveler wants to know if he can come over for dinner

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice!  I love opening the freezer and seeing all the variety, plus the licking the lips and tail wags when the bowl comes down make it all worth while


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow know whose dogs are eating really well! A photo worthy picture!


----------



## ratite (Sep 1, 2015)

wow! lucky dogs. i haven't been able to find tripe locally so it looks like i should give My Pet Carnivore a try.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Great order!!! Lots of variety. Nothing better than seeing how excited the dogs get at mealtime and how much they enjoy it!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I try to follow 5% liver and 5% kidney, pancrease and spleen, so they get all of it. They get a small amt of herring daily and I rotate tripe and beef/trachea mix. Today I splurged and got them each their own 2 pound beef roast. They really enjoyed it. I got cornish hens thawing for them for Monday or Tuesday. I put in an order from a meat supplier for 250 pounds of meat for 6-7 weeks. I got 44 pounds of goat bones coming next week. I have to start rearranging again!!

I'm shocked that my senior is so excited to eat. Batman goes running, jumps over the gate, opens his crate, goes in and dances. He is hilarious Apollo talks to me the whole time.

I also found out that one of my guys at work processes deer and sometimes elk, so he is going to give me the scraps. I find that Midnite might be sensitive to some proteins but if I mix them with a good protein of switch gears the next day it doesn't have enough time to stay in his system and cause issues. We get some itching and it ends. I rotate proteins everyday for the meat part. They had beef today, tomorrow is turkey, then chicken then pork. I throw goat in there and I got quail coming.

Is this a good way to do it? Poop is good. I also notice they drink alot less water, is that normal or my imagination?


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

My guys drink less water as well. There is quite a bit of water content in raw meat. I was surprised how much when I read this article. http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/wcm/co...a-22dc74ef6e1c/Water_in_Meats.pdf?MOD=AJPERES


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

kelbonc said:


> My guys drink less water as well. There is quite a bit of water content in raw meat. I was surprised how much when I read this article. http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/wcm/co...a-22dc74ef6e1c/Water_in_Meats.pdf?MOD=AJPERES


At least I know I'm not crazy. That is an interesting article. They used to go through a big bowl of water at least once, sometimes twice a day. Now I have to pick it up and change the water every three days. It's a huge difference.


----------

